# Carlos' vet appointment



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello everyone

I just wanted to share with all who were interested how his appointment went today. 

He weighed in at 37 lbs. That's 7 more than Tuesday!

The vet looked him over and did a heartworm test. She said that there is no reason to do other bloodwork until he has gained some more weight because it will be abnormal due to his malnutrition. She said with the progress he has made in a week, she see's no reason why he won't gain more. He has a set goal of 10 more lbs in a months time. His next appointment is July 1st, and there he will have a Jr blood panel done.

They were awesome enough to give me half a bottle of Canine Whole Body Support supplement. 

He did so well with his blood draw! He didn't have a fit until after because they wrapped his draw site. 

They told us to continue with what we have been doing, and they expect him to continue gaining regularly over the next few months.

Thanks to everyone who has been thinking about him!

Thanks to Makovach for going with me!!!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

That's very encouraging news to hear. Way to go, Carlos, and keep up the good work. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers! 

And a special thanks to Liz and Re for all the helpful advise and support!

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is wonderful news and I am so glad Carlos is doing well. Seven pounds - at least you know half of that is actual weight even if some is water weight. Next month he will look great. Keep up the good work. Thank you ladies for saving him!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

To hear he is doing so well is such a relief. I hope he is out of danger and from now on it's trying to continue gaining weight and monitoring his nutrition needs. You guys are obviously going above and beyond to make sure he's getting exactly what he needs. I want to add my thanks to Re and Liz too, it's so helpful to have their experience on Carlos's side.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Great news! A big Thank You to everyone who is helping Carlos recover from this ordeal. When you get a chance please post pics of his progress.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonderful news. Even just thinking about Carlos makes me tear up. If you continue with what youre doing, he will be back to health in no time. 
Keep on the good work girls, we're rooting for you, and Carlos! :cheer2:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am always late to everything that happens. 

My question has been if there was anything wrong with him that would cause him to not eat or to drop weight. 

so apparently, no. He is fine with everything except nutritional needs. 

*shakes head*

This is good news. I am glad. I hope Carlos the best...and then, when he is fit and healthy, I pray for Farrah's sanity because he will again be that rambunctious boy. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

looks like the boy is going to pull through.

glad to hear it...


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so glad Carlos is back with you and getting better. I just read these threads tonight and am mind boggled over how this happened. I hope lessons have been learned all around and Carlos has a long and healthy life ahead of him!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> Great news! A big Thank You to everyone who is helping Carlos recover from this ordeal. When you get a chance please post pics of his progress.


Farrah has decided not to post any more pictures of Carlos on DFC until he is recovered so that it doesn't blow up in an up roar like that last thread did. If you want to see pictures, You can fallow us on Facebook - Facebook


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news..


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad to hear it went well! Hope it keeps going so smoothly!


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello. I am new to this forum and saw this thread, so I went back and read the original thread- I would comment there but it was closed. I was wondering if you have had any further contact with the person that did that to him. In my opinion, anyone that could let a dog get to the point that poor Carlos was in should be in jail and I just wanted to know if you had reported him or at least found a way to ensure that his other dog is okay. 

Also, I am so happy that Carlos has gained weight. Even if some of it is from re-hydration, at least he is progressing. I can't wait to see Carlos when he is healthy and back to 100% as he looks like a beautiful dog!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum and saw this thread, so I went back and read the original thread- I would comment there but it was closed. I was wondering if you have had any further contact with the person that did that to him. In my opinion, anyone that could let a dog get to the point that poor Carlos was in should be in jail and I just wanted to know if you had reported him or at least found a way to ensure that his other dog is okay.
> 
> Also, I am so happy that Carlos has gained weight. Even if some of it is from re-hydration, at least he is progressing. I can't wait to see Carlos when he is healthy and back to 100% as he looks like a beautiful dog!


i think we are past the point of dealing with the person who did this.....and now we are concentrating on getting carlos better and healthy again.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

:becky: AWESOME, great job


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

I know that it would be best to do so, but I am moving on from this situation. Carlos matters much more to me than the ordeal itself. I would rather use my time and money to furthur Carlos' improvement. If I'm going to waste an hour drive, it's going to be a good waste by taking Rousch(That'd be Carlos) to the vet or better yet, a doggie park!(Once he is healthier that is.)

Thanks again to everyone for thinking about Him!


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

Of course. Thank you for being so good to Carlos and nursing him to health. I'm excited to see his progress.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Just seeing this now. So happy that he had gained weight back and I am sure by now he has gained a couple more pounds. Go Carlos!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Carlos has been steadily gaining weight since Farrah got him back. He is looking way better! 

Pictures and a new weigh in weight will be added soon!


----------

